# Ugly deer thread



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I started a thread for trail camera pics of ugly deer but screwed up and put it in the classifieds. Post up your ugly deer!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2056025


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

This young boy ain't right...


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

*ugly deer!*

Ugly deer at our place in Matagorda County.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! That's a good one!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

One of my all time favorites. Poor old guy couldn't even grow real antlers anymore.


----------



## 610 & 1/2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Old wrinkle horn


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

You know they're old when they look like melted candle wax!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Ugly?*

Deer are like women, none are ugly! Some are just prettier than others! The more I drink the prettier they get! Both are the prettiest at "last call" or 29 minutes after sunset on the last day of the season!


----------



## TexasRanger (Apr 13, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! If that's a fibroma, it may be the biggest one I've ever seen although it doesn't appear to be what it is.

Here's another to start the morning.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*unicorn*

My dad shot this one a couple of years back...odd ball.


----------



## Ficking (Aug 29, 2016)

Cynoscion said:


> One of my all time favorites. Poor old guy couldn't even grow real antlers anymore.


lol, it doesn't even look like a deer, poor guy. there must be something wrong with him that he can't grow them, maybe some kind of a sickness? whatever the case surely doesn't even look like a deer.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

He was 14 1/2 years old by cementum annuli. Believe it or not, he was a pretty good deer back in his day.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

GWalk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking at this pic again makes me think arterial worms. They usually show under the chin and into the head region in extreme cases. I've never seen them in a deer's neck but that'd be my guess.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

It just keeps getting better!!


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

These are two bucks i got pictures of 2 years back. They are still around and i get pictures of them from time to time.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Cactus bucks are cool!


----------



## mr. buck (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Got Quack (Dec 27, 2013)

*5 pt Spike*

Trinity River Spike


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

This page has some really ugly bucks.........


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

daddyeaux said:


> This page has some really ugly bucks.........


 I agree....what are you guys feeding them LOL!!!!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

84 feeders and 26k acres, odds are in my favor for finding some ugly ones for sure. All of the ones I've posted are WAY post mature. Sometimes they stay pretty and sometimes they fall apart. It's the gamble you have to be willing to take to grow the big ones.

I actually enjoy finding and hunting them. Post mature bucks are generally smarter than the average deer.


----------



## RedRocket (Jan 13, 2016)

Named him goofy.


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

A week ago


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider (Dec 30, 2014)

We shot this deer in 2012 at our place in Brackettville. I've seen some interesting antlers over the years but nothing like this before. He was mature aging him at 4 years old.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Here is another one. Right side messed up


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

Ended up mounting this one!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^^???? That ain't ugly, just an awesome chocolate horn.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Cynoscion

You know the big old ones dont get that way from being dumb. LOL . Heck lots of them stay away from feeders.


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

I think these 2 should qualify as ugly. Threw my clip board down behind them to give y'all a reference for how big they are. Both came off the Harris ranch outside Uvalde. We leased a few pastures from Mike Harris during the 90s-2000s. Actually have a bigger 6 point that taped out at around 140 inches! (It's mounted but not at the house). Was a bad genetic that we tried to kill out but they were all bruisers as far as body size and were smart. Dad has a video of the big 6 not pictured doing work on a 150 class 10 point. We let the fight go down as it was a sight to behold. Dropped the hammer as soon as it was over though.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I love me some big sixers!!! That's one to be proud of!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

CHARLIE said:


> Cynoscion
> 
> You know the big old ones dont get that way from being dumb. LOL . Heck lots of them stay away from feeders.


I know that's right. I spent 2 days in a helicopter last week doing surveys and it never ceases to amaze me how many bucks you see from the air that you never see on the ground and vice versa.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

*unicorn buck*

First time to see this horn pattern around our place. He is REALLY lucky we are in an antler restricted county. But you never know when an animal might contract lead poisoning!!!!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! I'd hope the warden could get you a pass for that one.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

He looks like he ran into a wall really fast. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

So this is why you don't let this junk hang around. Just found these pics of some younger deer that are almost certainly spawn of that unicorn headed deer. Might have to go on a little cleansing spree. I have seen the first buck, just thought he was a little junky that we had. Then saw the unicorn and knew I had a problem working. Haven't seen the one in the second pic yet.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

You know......ugly deer need love too.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

*Ugly Deer*

Sorry all my ugly deer picture are post mortem. We try to keep them from breeding, but I think we are loosing the battle. These are over a five year span.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Those are some ugly deer.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

That's a good one!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

fy0834 said:


> View attachment 3349138


Whoa. That son of a ***** is hideous. Lol


----------

